# Special today by Cnet Cheapskate- HDX oragami 2 cases $9.98



## Tabatha (Oct 4, 2009)

Cnet Cheapskate today special is for 2 HDX Oragami cases priced at $9.98. LInk to ad

http://news.cnet.com/8301-13845_3-57618463-58/get-two-kindle-fire-hdx-origami-cases-for-$9.98/?tag=nl.e796&s_cid=e796&ttag=e796&ftag=CAD7dba523


----------



## Toby (Nov 25, 2008)

Didn't work for me.


----------



## docmama28 (Mar 6, 2010)

It worked for me!


----------



## joangolfing (Sep 12, 2010)

I got it too!!


----------



## Toby (Nov 25, 2008)

It worked!!! I tried again tonight. I re-read the instructions. I thought it said that you could pick a color for the slim shell case for this deal, but I was wrong. I picked black for both & it worked. Thanks everyone for saying that the coupon worked. I hope they have a coupon for the 8.9" sometime. I don't have a cover for it yet.


----------



## joangolfing (Sep 12, 2010)

You can pick a color for the Slim Shell case.  I got Magenta. Only the Dual view needs to be black.


----------



## Toby (Nov 25, 2008)

When I picked blue for the 2nd cover, it did not work. I tried multiple times for 2 days. However, I did not try any other color to see if it would work. So, I got black for both covers. Not my favorite color, so to speak, but I like Roo Covers as I have bought them before. I already placed this order, so I will be happy & excited to basically get a free cover.


----------



## Seamonkey (Dec 2, 2008)

I have three of the origami cases like this and frankly, black is the best bet.. at least the blue and the red ones get super grungy looking and stay that way... on the Origami side mostly.  This matte finish has that drawback.  But functionally they are great covers.


----------



## Toby (Nov 25, 2008)

That's true. The colors do get grungy. Thanks for your comment. I feel better now.


----------



## luvmy4brats (Nov 9, 2008)

Toby said:


> It worked!!! I tried again tonight. I re-read the instructions. I thought it said that you could pick a color for the slim shell case for this deal, but I was wrong. I picked black for both & it worked. Thanks everyone for saying that the coupon worked. I hope they have a coupon for the 8.9" sometime. I don't have a cover for it yet.


I also hope they do a coupon for the 8.9 HDX. My poor Fuego is nekkid. At least it never leaves the house.


----------



## Toby (Nov 25, 2008)

Mine is naked now, but I keep it in a sleeve when not using. I actually love the lightness, sans cover, but I don't like dealing with the Velcro -  the sound it makes and the yanking apart to open it. I don't take my 8.9" out. I take my 7" Fire HDX or my PW2 out.


----------



## Seamonkey (Dec 2, 2008)

Toby, I was thinking maybe I'm grungy but I've had a variety of covers for my K1, K2, DX, K3, Original Fire, HD8.9" and this cover for my 8.9HDX is the only one to get grungy.  I'm surprised that they seem to have had a non matte finish that they don't sell anymore and just have these matte finish ones.  I'm using the red one but it is kind of embarrassing.  Of course when I'm using it, it is folded back..  and it is the only case that I know of that works well with the camera AND the sleep wake feature.  

The Amazon Origami I think was heavier and  having to slide the device partly out of the case seemed to me a recipe for disaster.  Plus the Roo Origami has extra folds that are handy.  The device is firmly held in the case, not just magnetically and there is no sliding required.

I loved the Poetic case the best, but last I checked, I got that annoying warning message if I wanted to use the camera.  The Poetic was simpler, lighter, good looking and well made.


----------



## Toby (Nov 25, 2008)

Well, my covers came today and I couldn't get the Poetic Cover off to try on the Roo Cover. LOL! My Fire is too snug in the cover/case. I will have to try again some other time.

Thanks for letting me know that the cover works for the 8.9. Which Roo one do you have? The slim shell or the other one?


----------



## Seamonkey (Dec 2, 2008)

I have the origami.. does the slim shell have the hole for the camera?  And work with it?  And sleep/wake?


----------



## Seamonkey (Dec 2, 2008)

Well I went to look and read reviews.. and it looks like it wouldn't go grungy but I don't want Velcro and I really don't want to have the bezel covered.. so I'll stick to my grungy Roo Origami ( or use the black one).

I'm trying to remember the trick to removal from the Poetic case..  I did manage to do it.


----------



## docmama28 (Mar 6, 2010)

My 2 cases arrived today.  I left the regular Roo dual-view unopened and took my 7"HDX out of it's poetic case (which had a crack in it) easily.  I got the Roo Origami in gray, and the color is very cool.  There is a learning curve to the 'origami-ness" of it all, but I'm fast learner.  
Love it so far; this is the best $9.98 I've spent in a long time!


----------



## Toby (Nov 25, 2008)

How did you get the Poetic off. I tried using a staple remover, the flat kind. Didn't work.


----------



## docmama28 (Mar 6, 2010)

My poetic case just snapped right off. Try to release one of the corners first. The other 3 should pop off easily after that. The roo origami has the same holes for.the camera lens and the volume buttons as the poetic case.  I really like it better than my old one as it's nice to.be able to stand my kindle up in both portrait and landscape. Is the deal still available?


----------



## Toby (Nov 25, 2008)

I had tried that, but the Fire is in really tight. I'll try again. Thanks for your help! Appreciate it.


----------



## Toby (Nov 25, 2008)

I got the cover off! I put on the Roo Cover/Case. Mission accomplished.


----------

